# Prolapes or poop?!



## Txdawners (Jul 5, 2021)

Help! I have a year and half old male betta. He's been lethargic the past 2-3 days and now this hanging from him that has grown throughout the day. Is it poop or a prolapse?


----------



## Wyvlen (Nov 14, 2018)

Txdawners said:


> Help! I have a year and half old male betta. He's been lethargic the past 2-3 days and now this hanging from him that has grown throughout the day. Is it poop or a prolapse?
> View attachment 1031764


You need to fill out this form so that we can help you!
PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING

However, it looks as though he is constipated.


----------

